# Apple Store Vancouver opens on Saturday



## buzzbishop (May 20, 2008)

It's official. I got the presser this am.

The Blog According to Buzz » Blog Archive » Apple Store Vancouver to open May 24


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Press Release

I'll be in Van in a couple of weeks, so I'll get to visit it, but I won't be at the opening. Are we going to see overnight campers from ehMac?


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd line up if they were selling the new iPhone, but I don't really need anything right now cause I go to the Apple store in bellevue about once a month. But it will probably just be fun to go down there and see all the buzz.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

H&M is opening Thursday too, I'm quite surprised they opened earlier than expected. Maybe they overestimated the construction time given the state of our industry right now. I'll be in Oregon this weekend though, too bad.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Bah! I'm busy all of Saturday...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

So much for those "confirmed" August rumours ...


----------



## dansgil (Aug 16, 2006)

chas_m said:


> So much for those "confirmed" August rumours ...


I'm glad they were wrong!


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

I think I'm going, never been to an Apple Store before. I hate crowds, but curiosity looks like it'll win this time.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

buzzbishop said:


> It's official. I got the presser this am.


Welcome to ehMac Buzz! 

AEKDB!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey it's Buzz Bishop!!! ehMac's attracted a celebrity!!!  Welcome aboard.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm not sure if i can make it up before 10am but I will definitely head down there sometime on saturday. Can't wait!


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

buzzbishop said:


> It's official. I got the presser this am.
> 
> The Blog According to Buzz » Blog Archive » Apple Store Vancouver to open May 24


Z95 dominated!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Big emphasis on the dominated part.  Depends, The Beat is too teenyboppish to me though I like their morning show and Friday/Saturday night music better. 95 Crave for all other times.


----------



## pollux (May 1, 2000)

I definitely will go to visit but not this Saturday. I don't want to line up for over 4 hours just to have a glimpse of the store.

I like Apple but I am not that crazy.

Probably will go next Monday instead. I work Downtown and only 5 min. of walk from Pacific Centre


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

C'mon guys — you have to show up all those "Centre Of The Universers" who stood in line for hours when the Toronto Yorkdale store opened and turned it into a big party. 








I won't be there either


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

All my shirts are within the top ten. I really wished I got a Carrefour Laval shirt. 

There's West Edmonton, Calgary Market, Montreal St-Catherine, Toronto Fairview, and Toronto Bloor to come.


----------



## naftalim (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll be there. I'm always up at 5:00 anyways, so 10:00AM is like the afternoon. I'll bring my camera and upload photos. Cmo'n guys, lets not be apathetic Vancouverites. I'm 52 and ready to enjoy the hullabaloo, so you youngsters can too. Then again its a 5 minute walk to Pacific Centre for me.

I don't need anything either, but a free T-Shirt from Apple is always nice.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm sending my 69 year old dad (and Mac user). I hope he's up for it.


----------



## naftalim (Oct 1, 2007)

I wonder if they'll have senior citizens discounts on Opening Day  



gmark2000 said:


> I'm sending my 69 year old dad (and Mac user). I hope he's up for it.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

harpoon said:


> I think I'm going, never been to an Apple Store before. I hate crowds, but curiosity looks like it'll win this time.


You'll have a blast. Make sure you go.

I've been to all the openings in Toronto. I had tons of fun and enjoyed meeting a few of our fellow members.

enjoy! I'd join you if it weren't so far away.


----------



## jvis (Mar 21, 2008)

I can't wait i thought it was going to be in August! Now its going to be tomorrow! Im so happy


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

It's officially open for a couple hours now. I am disappointed in the underwhelming response by Vancouver ehMacers. Is there another forum where Vancouver geeks were organizing?


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

gmark2000 said:


> It's officially open for a couple hours now. I am disappointed in the underwhelming response by Vancouver ehMacers. Is there another forum where Vancouver geeks were organizing?


??? It's almost noon here in Pacific land. You mean it's not opening until this afternoon? I'm on the next ferry!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

It's a long ugly drive downtown from here, so I decided not to go on a beautiful day like this. Next time I'm in the area, I'll check it out. Nice to know that we finally "rate," though.


----------



## StageDive (Feb 8, 2008)

And that if we want to go to a Genius Bar, we don't have to drive to Yorktown.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

First report with video.
Apple Store Opens in Vancouver BC, Canada (1st Update) : Palluxo! Mac Dose of All Things Apple

Don't these peeps know about ehMac?


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm in Langley too, I'll go on Monday. If one hates crowds there's really no point of going on opening day. Sorry to 'disappoint' some of you guys, I just don't get what the magic is all about.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

harpoon said:


> I'm in Langley too, I'll go on Monday. If one hates crowds there's really no point of going on opening day. Sorry to 'disappoint' some of you guys, I just don't get what the magic is all about.


If one hates crowds, one NEVER goes to the Apple Store.

As for "the magic," it's pretty simple really.

Visit an Apple Store. Take note of the way the store is presented. How the products are displayed. How people interact with them. Where different "departments" are. Go and "listen in" on some Genius Bar conversations, watch kids playing, check out the checkout, ask a few questions.

Now leave there and go to (oh let's say) Futureshop. Or London Drugs. See the difference?

Okay, now leave them and go to the hardest-core independent PC shop you know of.

That should do the trick.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Any free t-shirts?? :love2: 

Love free stuff.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

chas_m said:


> Now leave there and go to (oh let's say) Futureshop. Or London Drugs. See the difference?
> 
> Okay, now leave them and go to the hardest-core independent PC shop you know of.
> 
> That should do the trick.


 There's a place in Vancouver called Atic Computers, that should do the trick.

I've never ventured into Atic personally but I understand from others that the environment is not unlike the Seinfeld "Soup Nazi" episode. Except that instead of offering the best soup in town, their draw is that their prices are usually the cheapest in town in a rundown store on Broadway with a sadly disintegrating sign. Kinda sums up the PC world to me.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Smallest Apple Store in Canada.

ifoAppleStore: news and information about Apple Inc.’s retail stores











Compare that pic above to this mini-store in Florida:


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

I wonder if the high cost of Vancouver real estate has anything to do with it's diminutive size. 

Of course Apple has deep pockets, but Canada has never seemed to be a high priority market for them. I mean look at the huge store in Boston. Isn't there a greater population in Vancouver?


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

> With a population of about 600,000 (BC Stats estimate), Vancouver lies in a region of more than 2 million people. Vancouver is the largest city in the province of British Columbia and the third largest in Canada. It covers an area of 114 sq km.


Boston: Population Profile

Pretty close on the cities proper, but Boston has Vancouver beat in the Greater area.


----------



## naftalim (Oct 1, 2007)

I was there, took some photos, (lousy, just getting to know my camera) and got the free T-Shirt. Didn't buy anything, already have all my Mac stuff.

iMac, MacBook Air, iPhone, Apple TV, AEBS

.Mac Web Gallery


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

Really... why would it need to be any larger than it is? It's not like there aren't at least 5 other Mac resellers within 10 blocks of the place (two London Drugs, FutureShop, Mac Station in Yaletown-ish).

In the end, the store is nice to have around but with Vancouver real estate prices being what they are, having a vanity store is enough of a presence, I'd think.

I wish it was more like 'Crazy Irvings' in Montreal last century... where things would be piled up all over the store and the prices were cheap and I think they even had Mac stuff at one time. It wasn't pretty but the grubbiness gave you the impression that whatever you were buying *must* be a great deal. It *must* be :greedy:


----------



## James L (Jun 7, 2007)

Betty Woo said:


> Really... why would it need to be any larger than it is? It's not like there aren't at least 5 other Mac resellers within 10 blocks of the place (two London Drugs, FutureShop, Mac Station in Yaletown-ish).
> 
> In the end, the store is nice to have around but with Vancouver real estate prices being what they are, having a vanity store is enough of a presence, I'd think.


Vancouver real estate prices have nothing on some of the other cities Apple has flag ship stores in... San Francisco, NYC Soho, NYC 5th avenue, etc.

Apple basically has these retail stores, and the flagship stores. Vancouver did not get a flagship store, but I would venture a guess that it was more due to estimated sales than anything.


----------



## RedLightning (Apr 9, 2007)

having been to more than a few apple stores ( Las Vegas,Honolulu x 2 Los Angeles x2,NYC-5th,NYC-Soho,Portland,Seattle x2) I can say they are all great, but more often than not don't actually buy anything, just enjoy embracing Mac geekness in all its glory.

That said, NYC-5th ave beats them all hands down.


Even if there was one in Calgary I would still be loyal to my current dealer without question...

-s


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

OK. Dropped in on the way home. Strolled down to the back of the store, strolled back to the front, lifted a MacBook (man... 5lbs *is* heavy), left. Total time: a minute? Minute and a half?

It has what most people will need but unless they have any sales, I might as well go to my closest place to pick up my stuff or London Drugs that sometimes has floor models or returns on sale.

But it was funny how many people walked right out of the new H & M next door and right into the Apple store :lmao:

Oooooooooh... 300th post! My, ain't I verbose?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

satchmo said:


> I wonder if the high cost of Vancouver real estate has anything to do with it's diminutive size.


You mean, as opposed to London, Tokyo or New York? Believe me, the "high" cost of Vancouver real estate has nothing to do with it.


> Of course Apple has deep pockets, but Canada has never seemed to be a high priority market for them.


Because it's not.


> I mean look at the huge store in Boston. Isn't there a greater population in Vancouver?


Of people? Perhaps. But Apple doesn't put stores in places simply because they have X number of people. They put them in places that have X number of *customers*.


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

I stopped by too, was disappointed, it served up a bit of lame sauce on my day actually. The place is tiny but maybe that's my fault for expecting different levels and stuff. 

After all I'd heard I was hoping for some kind of 'experience' but it's just a bloody store. It's laid out like a clothing store, whoop dee doo. There's a lot more I thought they could've done but alas, no dice.

Oh well, I guess it's still handy if I want to pick up something instead of order online...and it's an easy place to point someone for gift ideas?!?

I'm stretching here.


----------

